# KTBC-DT signal down?



## treacherous (Mar 19, 2008)

Is it just me or is anyone else in the Austin area experiencing trouble with the OTA signal for Fox 7 (7.1 KTBC-DT)?

I've never had a problem receiving it before, but I'm thinking maybe the storms rolling through town all day today knocked the signal out?


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

No problems via OTA or DirecTV HD LIL.


----------

